# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες MPEG4 >  >  Πρόταση για αποκοδικωποιητή MPEG4

## tzitzikas

μιας και πλησιάζει ο καιρος και εδω Θεσ/κη θα ήθελα καποιες προτάσεις για αποκοδικωποιητή μιας και η τιβι δεν διαθετει. κριτήρια φυσικά ποιότητα, ευχρηστο κοντρολ και τιμή. η τιβι διαθετει hdmi, scart, rgb
ευχαριστω

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Μάλλον θα πρέπει να Ariv-άρεις (T65)  :Wink:

----------


## tzitzikas

> Μάλλον θα πρέπει να Ariv-άρεις (T65)



ξεχασα να πω οτι θελω να διαθετει και pvr με usbα
απο οτι ειδα αυτος εχει κάπου 47 ευρω. κατι ποιο φθηνο?

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Οι Edision είναι δοκιμασμένοι και ίσως οι καλύτεροι της αγοράς.

----------

αλπινιστης (22-11-12), 

gRooV (24-11-12), 

panos_panopoulos (22-11-12)

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> ξεχασα να πω οτι θελω να διαθετει και pvr με usbα
> απο οτι ειδα αυτος εχει κάπου 47 ευρω. κατι ποιο φθηνο?



Δεν έψαξες καλά, για την ακριβεια δεν eshop-άρισες. Best (ever) remote ctrl!

----------


## eniac22

Για τους Edision δεν ξέρω αλλά για τους crypto & F&U που έχω δοκιμάσει δεν με ικανοποίησαν, η κατασκευή και το μενού μου θυμίζουν φθηνά κινέζικα παιχνίδια.
Φυσικά η τιμή τους είναι δελεαστική, το ίδιο και η εξυπηρέτηση του service τοσο από Αμοιριδη - Σαββίδη για το F&U όσο και από την Crypto

----------

antonis_p (26-11-12)

----------


## αλπινιστης

Και εγω θα σου προτεινα edision, εχοντας προγραμματισει σχεδον τετραψηφιους και εγκαταστησει τριψηφιους. Χωρις προβληματα πλεον με τις αναβαθμισεις που εχουν βγει (μονο για τον HD, o SD δεν χρειαστηκε καμια αναβαθμιση).

----------


## tzitzikas

καλημέρα. έχω μια δευτερη μικρη Tv στο δωματιο, παλαιου τύπου με οθόνη crt. Δεχεται scart και ομοαξονικο. Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν μπορει να κάνει λήψη καλα τα ψηφιακα κανάλια χωρις πιξελιασματα με την δικη της εσωτερικη κεραια (αυτες οι πτυσσομενες) . Ειμαι στον 4ο όροφο και με την αναλογική με αυτη την κεραία πιάνω μέτρια. Εχω μπριζα στο δωματιο αλλα θα ηθελα να αποφυγω καλωδια. αν χρειαστει ομως θα τραβηξω καλωδιο. Τι λεει η πείρα σας, θα εχω λήψη ψηφιακα με εσωτερική κεραία?
Για αυτην την tv ποιον φθηνό αλλά με καλή λήψη αποκωδικοποιητή μου προτείνεται? ΔΕν με ενδιαφερει να εχει media player κτλ. Απλα να πιανει καλά? Καλύτερα SD ή HD για αυτήν την tv? μήπως με HD έχει πρόβλημα? Στους ψηφιακούς δέκτες με HD μπορεις να τον δουλέψεις σε SD? Ευχαριστω πολύ.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> καλημέρα. έχω μια δευτερη μικρη Tv στο δωματιο, παλαιου τύπου με οθόνη crt. Δεχεται scart και ομοαξονικο. Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν μπορει να κάνει λήψη καλα τα ψηφιακα κανάλια χωρις πιξελιασματα με την δικη της εσωτερικη κεραια (αυτες οι πτυσσομενες) . Ειμαι στον 4ο όροφο και με την αναλογική με αυτη την κεραία πιάνω μέτρια. Εχω μπριζα στο δωματιο αλλα θα ηθελα να αποφυγω καλωδια. αν χρειαστει ομως θα τραβηξω καλωδιο. Τι λεει η πείρα σας, θα εχω λήψη ψηφιακα με εσωτερική κεραία?



Μόνο με δοκιμή θα το δεις.
Λογικά, ειδικά αν βλέπεις προς Χορτιάτη, θα δεις και με εσωτερική.
Αλλά αυτό δεν μπορεί να στο υπογράψει κάποιος, οπότε όταν πάρεις δέκτη δοκιμάζεις και βλέπεις.

----------


## αλπινιστης

> καλημέρα. έχω μια δευτερη μικρη Tv στο δωματιο, παλαιου τύπου με οθόνη crt. Δεχεται scart και ομοαξονικο. Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν μπορει να κάνει λήψη καλα τα ψηφιακα κανάλια χωρις πιξελιασματα με την δικη της εσωτερικη κεραια (αυτες οι πτυσσομενες) . Ειμαι στον 4ο όροφο και με την αναλογική με αυτη την κεραία πιάνω μέτρια. Εχω μπριζα στο δωματιο αλλα θα ηθελα να αποφυγω καλωδια. αν χρειαστει ομως θα τραβηξω καλωδιο. Τι λεει η πείρα σας, θα εχω λήψη ψηφιακα με εσωτερική κεραία?
> Για αυτην την tv ποιον φθηνό αλλά με καλή λήψη αποκωδικοποιητή μου προτείνεται? ΔΕν με ενδιαφερει να εχει media player κτλ. Απλα να πιανει καλά? Καλύτερα SD ή HD για αυτήν την tv? μήπως με HD έχει πρόβλημα? Στους ψηφιακούς δέκτες με HD μπορεις να τον δουλέψεις σε SD? Ευχαριστω πολύ.



Απο δεκτη θα σου προτεινα να δοκιμασεις τον edision SD. Εχει τον δυνατοτερο δεκτη που εχω συναντησει για την ωρα. Κουβαλαω παντα εναν μαζι, γιατι αν δεν πιανει ουτε αυτος, τοτε δεν πιανει κανεις! Εχω τρελανει κοσμο που δεν επιανε ο δεκτης τους και βλεπανε τον SD να πιανει! Οσο για την εσωτερικη κεραια, ειναι ρισκο το αν θα πιασει σημα. Αν εχει τηλεσκοπικες κεραιες επανω του, ΚΛΕΙΣΤΕΣ! Με κλειστες πιανει πολυ καλυτερα. Απο το info του δεκτη δες το σημα του καναλιου που πιανεις για να στριψεις την κεραια προς το καλυτερο δυνατο σημειο.
Καλη τυχη!

----------


## tzitzikas

> Απο δεκτη θα σου προτεινα να δοκιμασεις τον edision SD. Εχει τον δυνατοτερο δεκτη που εχω συναντησει για την ωρα. Κουβαλαω παντα εναν μαζι, γιατι αν δεν πιανει ουτε αυτος, τοτε δεν πιανει κανεις! Εχω τρελανει κοσμο που δεν επιανε ο δεκτης τους και βλεπανε τον SD να πιανει! Οσο για την εσωτερικη κεραια, ειναι ρισκο το αν θα πιασει σημα. Αν εχει τηλεσκοπικες κεραιες επανω του, ΚΛΕΙΣΤΕΣ! Με κλειστες πιανει πολυ καλυτερα. Απο το info του δεκτη δες το σημα του καναλιου που πιανεις για να στριψεις την κεραια προς το καλυτερο δυνατο σημειο.
> Καλη τυχη!



Καλημερα. τελικα παρειγγειλα απο e-shop τον Ferguson Ariva T65 στα 37,90 σε ειδικη τιμη. Θα τον δοκιμασω και στην μικρη tv με την πτυσομενη κεραια. οντως με κλειστη κεραια πολλα καναλια τα πιανει καλυτερα. το σπιτι εχει αρκετα καλη επαφη με Χορτιατη (περαια) αλλα στο δωματιο παρεμβαλονται 2-3 τοιχοι του σπιτιου. Τωρα με την αναλογικη πιανω σχετικα καλα τα καναλια αλλα εχω προβλημα με τα γραμματα που δεν ειναι ευαναγνωστα και φαινονται διπλα. Σαν θεμα διαθλασης του σημςτος λογω τοιχων μου μοιαζει. 
για αυτην την tv κοιταξω τον *Legent SD Tuner Max   που λεει οτι εχει πανισχυρο δεκτη.
ξερετε κατι για αυτον?*

----------


## giwrgosss

εχω την εντύπωση οτι οι δέκτες SD ( standard definition ) δεν πιάνουν  ( η μάλλον δεν αποκωδικοποιούν ) τα κανάλια HD ! , όπως καλή ώρα το ΕΡΤ HD , δηλαδή αν αύριο το γυρίσουν ολα στο HD κλαφτα , ενω σε έναν HD δέκτη ακόμα και με το scart να τον έχεις παλι τα βλέπεις , αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με , η ας μας πει κάποιος που έχει SD δέκτη βλέπει το ΕΡΤ HD ???? χώρια που όλοι οι SD δέκτες το τηλεκοντρόλ τους είναι γκραν καραπ@π@ρια , ενω στους ειτσντι είναι κάπως πιο τς προκοπής , ολα αυτά ασχέτως μάρκας , ολα προέρχονται απ τα βάθη της κινας , φασόν , μην πω και απ το ίδιο εργοστάσιο και ο καθένας πατάει την στάμπα του επάνω , επομένως σκας που σκας την 30αρα δώσε 10 ευροπουλα παραπάνω και πάρε ενα πιο καλό ,  τώρα οι edision εγω θα έλεγα οτι το μόνο + που έχουν είναι τα 5 χρόνια εγγύηση ! βέβαια δεν ξέρω αν ατη η εγγύηση καλύπτει και το τηλεκοντρόλ ! επίσης έχω δει και κάτι osio που λίγο που το πασπατεψα φάνηκε καλό . α και Vpro 100hd του βαδοκα είναι αρκετά καλό , ενα + που έχει είναι οτι είναι με εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό 12v ! , το βάζεις και στο αμάξι αμα στην βαρέσει . :Biggrin:

----------


## αλπινιστης

> εχω την εντύπωση οτι οι δέκτες SD ( standard definition ) δεν πιάνουν  ( η μάλλον δεν αποκωδικοποιούν ) τα κανάλια HD !



Σωστος, αλλα με εσωτερικη κεραια ειναι λιγο τραβηγμενο να θες να βαλεις HD δεκτη





> χώρια που όλοι οι SD δέκτες το τηλεκοντρόλ τους είναι γκραν καραπ@π@ρια , ενω στους ειτσντι είναι κάπως πιο τς προκοπής



Εδω εισαι λιγο λαθος. Το τηλεκοντρολ εξαρταται μονο απο την μαρκα του. Οι edision SD και HD εχουν το ιδιο.





> ολα αυτά ασχέτως μάρκας , ολα προέρχονται απ τα βάθη της κινας , φασόν , μην πω και απ το ίδιο εργοστάσιο και ο καθένας πατάει την στάμπα του επάνω



Εδω εκανες διανα! Οι περισοτεροι φορανε την ιδια πλακετα. Το μονο διαφορετικο ειναι το software. Τους sigmatek, τους αναβαθμιζω με προγραμμα edision (προσοχη θελει αλλαγη τηλεκοντρολ μετα), και μπορω να δωσω τηλεκοντρολ που ελεγχει ΚΑΙ την τηλεοραση (για τους περισσοτερους τυπους τηλεορασεων, μια που το "2 τηλεκοντρολ" καθεται ασχημα σε ολους)





> τώρα οι edision εγω θα έλεγα οτι το μόνο + που έχουν είναι τα 5 χρόνια εγγύηση !



Και μεχρι τωρα καλυτερο software

Υ.Γ.: Δεν πουλαω δεκτες. Δεν εχω καν μαγαζι! Αυτοι που με ξερουν, γνωριζουν οτι το αντικειμενο της δουλειας μου ειναι εντελως ασχετο με οικιακα ηλεκτρονικα. Απλα εχει τυχει να βαλω ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ και εχω συναντησει τους περισοτερους της αγορας!  Το αναφερω γιατι το μηνυμα μου μοιαζει διαφημιστικο!!! :Tongue2:

----------


## giwrgosss

> Σωστος, αλλα με εσωτερικη κεραια ειναι λιγο τραβηγμενο να θες να βαλεις HD δεκτη



 μα δεν θα το βάλεις για το hd του , θα τν βάλεις για να βλέπεις *ΟΛΑ* τα κανάλια , εξάλλου και ο hd συνδέεται σε απλή τηλεόραση , δηλαδή αν αύριο το mega πχ το γυρίσει σε hd θα τρέχεις να ξανα αγοράζεις δέκτη ?  δίνεις λίγα χρήματα παραπάνω και καθαρίζεις .



> Εδω εισαι λιγο λαθος. Το τηλεκοντρολ εξαρταται μονο απο την μαρκα του. Οι edision SD και HD εχουν το ιδιο.



τώρα είδα στο σιτε του και είδα οτι τα άλλαξαν , οι πρώτοι sd που είχαν βγάλει είχαν εκείνο το π@π@ρακι τηλεκοντρόλ με την cr2032 μπαταρία , έλεος με εκείνο το τηλεκοντρόλ ...  :Blink:   ps : μακριά απο sd δέκτες παιδιά , είναι καθαρά εμπορικό το πράγμα , ας πούμε οτι έχεις 5 τηλεοράσεις , παίρνεις sd δεκτή που κάνει 30e , επι 5=150 , μεθαύριο αλλάζουν οχι ολα κάνα 2 βασικά κανάλια η και μη , άλλα 40e επι 5 = 200 , 200+150= 350 , δώστε απο τώρα λίγα παραπάνω για hd οι έμποροι τρίβουν τα χέρια τους , θεωρώ κοροϊδία τους δέκτες sd ειδικά σε άτομα χαμηλού βιοτικού επιπέδου και τρίτης ηλικίας ...

----------


## giwrgosss

> μπορω να δωσω τηλεκοντρολ που ελεγχει ΚΑΙ την τηλεοραση (για τους περισσοτερους τυπους τηλεορασεων, μια που το "2 τηλεκοντρολ" καθεται ασχημα σε ολους)



  έχει φθηνά τηλεκοντρόλ (φθηνά λέγοντας 12-15 e μπορεί να είπα και πολλά ) 2 συσκευών που μπορείς να τα κάνεις μούρη με μούρη εκμάθηση σε οποιοδήποτε τηλεκοντρόλ δέκτη και τηλεόρασης χωρίς να κάνεις τίποτα άλλο , το θέμα και το καλό θα ήταν αν υπήρχε δέκτης που το τηλεκοντρόλ του να έκανε τέτοια δουλειά να γλτωνες το extra έξοδα .

----------


## αλπινιστης

> μα δεν θα το βάλεις για το hd του , θα τν βάλεις για να βλέπεις *ΟΛΑ* τα κανάλια



Ο λογος που το λεω ειναι οτι οι SD εχουν δυνατερο δεκτη απο τους HD στις περισσοτερες μαρκες. Ειναι πιο πιθανο να πιασεις ολα τα καναλια με τον SD παρα με τον HD.

----------


## tsalik

Ο καλύτερος δέκτης για μένα είναι ο Edision.Ακόμη και να τον κρύψεις πίσω από την τηλεόραση αυτός δέχεται τις εντολές από το χειρηστήριο του

----------


## tsalik

Ο καλύτερος δέκτης για μένα είναι ο Edision.Ακόμη και να τον κρύψεις πίσω από την τηλεόραση αυτός δέχεται τις εντολές από το χειρηστήριο τοu.






> εχω την εντύπωση οτι οι δέκτες SD ( standard definition ) δεν  πιάνουν  ( η μάλλον δεν αποκωδικοποιούν ) τα κανάλια HD ! , όπως καλή  ώρα το ΕΡΤ HD , δηλαδή αν αύριο το γυρίσουν ολα στο HD κλαφτα , ενω σε  έναν HD δέκτη ακόμα και με το scart να τον έχεις παλι τα βλέπεις , αν  κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με , η ας μας πει κάποιος που έχει SD δέκτη βλέπει  το ΕΡΤ HD ???? χώρια που όλοι οι SD δέκτες το τηλεκοντρόλ τους είναι  γκραν καραπ@π@ρια ,



'Οποιο κανάλι εκπέμπει σε HD είναι υποχρεωμένο να εκπέμπει και σε SD.

----------


## tzitzikas

> 'Οποιο κανάλι εκπέμπει σε HD είναι υποχρεωμένο να εκπέμπει και σε SD.



τελικα τι ισχυει γιατι αλλοι υποστηριζουν αυτο και αλλοι οτι οι SD δεν πιανουν HD με μια ερευνα που εκανα στο Google

----------


## αλπινιστης

Ο SD δεν μπορει να αναπαραγει τα HD καναλια. Οποιος εχει SD δεκτη δεν βλεπει ΕΡΤ HD.

----------

her (25-11-12)

----------


## iRobot

Ανάμεσα στον Edision SD (ή και HD) και στον Ferguson Ariva T65 ποιον θεωρείτε καλύτερο; Βασικά είμαι ανάμεσα σε αυτούς τους 2 που πιστεύω πως είναι οι πιο αξιόπιστοι.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> 'Οποιο κανάλι εκπέμπει σε HD είναι υποχρεωμένο να εκπέμπει και σε SD.



Τι εννοείς 'υποχρεωμένος'? Από το νόμο ή από ποιόν??

Νομίζω το έχουμε υπεκαλύψει, το HD σήμα δεν είναι backward compatible με το SD. Εφόσον οι δέκτες το αποκωδικοποιήσουν μπορούν να στο σερβίρουν όπως γουστάρεις δηλ. σε οποιοδήποτε inteface τους είτε αναλογικά (μέσω SCART) είτε ψηφιακά (μέσω HDMI) σε οποιοαδήποτε ανάλυση (SD: 480, 576p or i), (semi-) HD-Ready (720p), Full-HD (1080p or i στα 25, 50 ή 60 Hz). 

Το ρεζουμέ είναι η δυνατότητα του δέκτη να υποστηρίζει την λήψη καναλιών που εκπέμπουν σε HD!

----------

antonis_p (26-11-12)

----------


## tsalik

'Ολα αυτά τα γνωρίζω Γιώργο.Δίαβασε την εφημερίδα της κυβερνήσεως και θα καταλάβεις αυτό που σου λέω.

----------


## Xarry

Υπαρχει αποκωδικοποιητης που να διαμορφωνει κιολας για τηλεορασεις που δεν εχουν σκαρτ;

----------


## tzitzikas

> Ανάμεσα στον Edision SD (ή και HD) και στον Ferguson Ariva T65 ποιον θεωρείτε καλύτερο; Βασικά είμαι ανάμεσα σε αυτούς τους 2 που πιστεύω πως είναι οι πιο αξιόπιστοι.



εγω παρειγειλα απο ε-σοπ τον Ferguson Ariva T65. τον εχει σε προσφορα -10Ε
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.705215

----------


## tsalik

> Υπαρχει αποκωδικοποιητης που να διαμορφωνει κιολας για τηλεορασεις που δεν εχουν σκαρτ;



O Edision  o sd μόνο έχει και έξοδο RF

----------

panos_panopoulos (25-11-12)

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

> O Edision  o sd μόνο έχει και έξοδο RF



Όχι μόνο ο edision. Επίσης έχουν οι elite sd και strong 8106.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> 'Ολα αυτά τα γνωρίζω Γιώργο.Δίαβασε την εφημερίδα της κυβερνήσεως και θα καταλάβεις αυτό που σου λέω.



Ποιό τεύχος, ημερομηνία ?
Δεν μπορείς να μας ματεφέρεις το ρεζουμέ λίγο πιο αναλυτικά να ενημερωθούμε??
Ο Τ65 δεν διαθέτει έξοδο RF και έχει αναφερθεί από χρήστες ότι ως media player δεν υποστηρίζει τους σκληρούς δίσκους 2,5" οι οποίοι τροφοδοτούνται από τη θύρα usb του δέκτη. Προφανώς το τροφοδοτικό του δεν παρέχει το απαιτούμενο ρεύμα για την λειτουργία τους...
Καλημερίζω!

----------


## angel_grig

> Υπαρχει αποκωδικοποιητης που να διαμορφωνει κιολας για τηλεορασεις που δεν εχουν σκαρτ;



Σε τετοια τηλεοραση εχω κανει πατεντα με modulator απο παλιο sony playstation αυτο δηλ.

515PF-lJJAL.jpg

----------


## antonis_p

Δύο δέκτες που έχω, ενίοτε μπερδεύουν τα κανάλια. Με άλλη σειρά τα βάζω και άλλη αποφασίζουν αυτοί. Ίσως έκανα μλκ που ψώνισα με μόνο γνώμονα την χαμηλότερη τιμή. Το λέω γιατί βλέπω πως είθισται να δίνουμε πολλά πολλά € για TV και θυμόμαστε την καταναλωτική συνείδηση στην αγορά του ψηφιακού δέκτη.

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

> Δύο δέκτες που έχω, ενίοτε μπερδεύουν τα κανάλια. Με άλλη σειρά τα βάζω και άλλη αποφασίζουν αυτοί.



Έχεις τις επιλογές "lcn" και "pmt" στο off;

----------


## giwrgosss

επανέρχομαι λίγο στο θέμα μιας και σήμερα πήρε το αυτί μου απο καλές πηγές οτι το mega το ant1 και το σκαι θα εκπέμπουν αποκλειστικά και μόνο σε hd απ τα μέσα Ιουνίου !! έψαξα λίγο βιαστικά στο νετ κάτι δεν είδα ...

----------


## apollonic

λοιπον φιλαράκια, ο καλύτερος είναι ο F&U
είχα πάρει έναν από την στοά ηλεκτρονικώ Βασ. Ηρακελείου και έναν τέτοιον από τον Κωτσόβολο
η αδερφή μου είχε δύο τηλεοράσεις Α και Β και με κεντρική κεραία, όπως φάνηκε οχι τέλεια
τον πρώτο τον έβαλα στην θέση Α, τον συντόνισα και μετά στην θέση Β, δεν έπιανε τα μισά κανάλια
αναγκαστικα να βάλω στην θέση Α (την πρώτη στην κεραία) τον F&U  και στην Β τον άλλο
επίσης ένα πολύ σημαντικό που νομίζω δεν το έχουν άλλοι - αν κάνω λάθος, διορθώστε με- 
αλλάζει από 16/9 σε 4/3 αυτόματα το σχήμα της οθόνης ανάλογα με το κανάλι. Εχω τηλεοράσεις turbo και LG και η μια το κάνει, η άλλη όχι
είναι μια γενιά επάνω τεχνολογικά, το δείχνει και το μέγεθός του.

----------


## apollonic

φυσικά και με την τιμή που έχει δεν έχετε λόγο να μη πάρετε HD
έκανα το πείραμα 2-3 φορες γιατί μου φάνηκε περίεργο , αποκλείεται να έκανα λάθος

----------


## iRobot

> επανέρχομαι λίγο στο θέμα μιας και σήμερα πήρε το αυτί μου απο καλές πηγές οτι το mega το ant1 και το σκαι θα εκπέμπουν αποκλειστικά και μόνο σε hd απ τα μέσα Ιουνίου !! έψαξα λίγο βιαστικά στο νετ κάτι δεν είδα ...



Η αλήθεια φίλε μου είναι ότι αυτό ακούγεται πολύ τον τελευταίο καιρό αλλά νομίζω πως δεν ισχύει. Κάνοντας μια έρευνα τον τελευταίο καιρό και στα μαγαζιά αλλά και στο internet για το ποιον αποκωδικοποιητή να αγοράσω έπεσα πολλές φορές πάνω σε άτομα που μου έλεγαν ότι πρέπει να πάρω HD γιατί σε λίγους μήνες κάποια κανάλια θα το γυρίσουν σε HD και έτσι θα πετάξω τα λεφτά μου αν πάρω SD. Σήμερα όμως, ακούγωντας κάποιον υπεύθυνο (της Digea νομίζω) σε εκπομπή στο ραδιόφωνο είπε ότι αυτό ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ και ότι ακόμα και αν κάποιο κανάλι αρχίσει από τον Ιούνιο π.χ. να εκπέμπει σε HD είναι υποχρεωμένο για τουλάχιστον 10 περίπου χρόνια να εκπέμπει παράλληλα και σε SD.

----------


## eniac22

Έχω ακούσει και εγώ αυτό σχετικά με ότι θα σταματήσουν σε λίγο καιρό να εκπέμπουν σε SD αλλά βρήκα στο site της DIGEA ότι δεν πρόκειται να γίνει αυτό

link

----------


## plouf

ανεξαρτητως αν σταματησουν τα SD.
Πλέον HD δέκτες βρίσκεις σε τιμές κάτω των 40ε. εώς πολύ ποιο κάτω !!1.. λοιπον ειμαστε κοινοτητα ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΩΝ .. ας αποβαλουμε τη μεμψιμηρία και ας ιοθετούμε νέες τεχνολογίες !!!

----------

giwrgosss (13-12-12)

----------


## giwrgosss

είμαι υπέρ του να πάρεις hd , 25 έχει στην καλύτερη περίπτωση ο sd ( με ολο το αίσχος τς κοροϊδίας του κινεζου και απο θέμα ποιότητας ) και 30 κάνει ενας hd πολύ ανώτερος απο θέμα ποιότητας frimware και κλπ ... το κακό είναι οτι δεν εχω δει κάποιο hd με έξοδο rf , ( αν είδε κάποιος ας μας πει  :Smile:   )  όπως οταν βγήκαν τα βίντεο κάποτε ... για θυμηθείτε λίγο το mpeg2 ... δεν ξέρω τ λεει η ντιτζια και δεν νομίζω να είναι κανείς ιδιώτης υποχρεωμένος για τίποτα ... εξάλλου οι πανελλαδικοί σταθμοί τροφοδοτούν την ντιτζια με χρήμα .. λες να τους υποχρεώσει κιολλας ?? αυτο που άκουσα δεν μου το είπε περιπτεράς ... μου το ειπε τεχνικός επικοινωνίας λινκ και κλπ .. απ την αρχή τς βδομάδας ξεκίνησαν και ξεσκαταρουν σαβούρα απ το κέντρο του χωρτιατη ... πιστεύεις οτι για 10 χρόνια θα τους βλέπεις σε sd ??? ξανα θυμηθείτε το mpeg2 ... σε σχέση με sd ... εκτός κ αν νομίζει κανείς οτι θα ξανα γίνει η τηλεόραση απο ασπρόμαυρη έγχρωμη ...

----------


## plouf

γιατι φαγωθήκατε με το rf out ? ποσες τηλεοράσεις ΔΕΝ εχουν SCART !?

----------


## giwrgosss

κάτι γιαγιάδων 


 :Lol:  όπως  και το τηλεκοντρόλ  :Lol:  

offtopic/

θα μπορούσαμε να το συνεχίσουμε αυτο με βάση και τς εκλογές  :Lol:    no tv no kalpi  :Lol:  να βγει και ενα αποτέλεσμα τς προκοπής ( θα βγει ? )

----------


## iRobot

> είμαι υπέρ του να πάρεις hd , 25 έχει στην καλύτερη περίπτωση ο sd ( με ολο το αίσχος τς κοροϊδίας του κινεζου και απο θέμα ποιότητας ) και 30 κάνει ενας hd πολύ ανώτερος απο θέμα ποιότητας frimware και κλπ ... το κακό είναι οτι δεν εχω δει κάποιο hd με έξοδο rf , ( αν είδε κάποιος ας μας πει   )  όπως οταν βγήκαν τα βίντεο κάποτε ... για θυμηθείτε λίγο το mpeg2 ... δεν ξέρω τ λεει η ντιτζια και δεν νομίζω να είναι κανείς ιδιώτης υποχρεωμένος για τίποτα ... εξάλλου οι πανελλαδικοί σταθμοί τροφοδοτούν την ντιτζια με χρήμα .. λες να τους υποχρεώσει κιολλας ?? αυτο που άκουσα δεν μου το είπε περιπτεράς ... μου το ειπε τεχνικός επικοινωνίας λινκ και κλπ .. απ την αρχή τς βδομάδας ξεκίνησαν και ξεσκαταρουν σαβούρα απ το κέντρο του χωρτιατη ... πιστεύεις οτι για 10 χρόνια θα τους βλέπεις σε sd ??? ξανα θυμηθείτε το mpeg2 ... σε σχέση με sd ... εκτός κ αν νομίζει κανείς οτι θα ξανα γίνει η τηλεόραση απο ασπρόμαυρη έγχρωμη ...



1) Το ότι θα προτιμήσεις να αγοράσεις έναν SD από έναν HD δεν σημαίνει ότι ο πρώτος είναι μια φτηνή κινεζιά και ο δεύτερος εξαιρετικής ποιότητας. Μην λέτε ότι θέλετε. Στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων οι ίδιες εταιρίες κατασκευάζουν και τα δύο είδη δεκτών.
2) Αν έβλεπες το link που παρέθεσε ο φίλος πιο πάνω θα έβλεπες ότι τα κανάλια είναι υποχρεωμένα να συνεχίσουν να εκπέμπουν ΚΑΙ σε SD ακόμα και αν ξεκινήσουν να εκπέμπουν σε HD.

----------


## Panoss

Είχα ακούσει ότι η αναλογική εκπομπή στην Αθήνα, από Πάρνηθα, θα διακοπεί.
Ξέρετε αν όντως θα διακοπεί και πότε; (νομίζω τέλη του '12; )

----------


## lynx

> Ο Τ65 δεν διαθέτει έξοδο RF και έχει αναφερθεί από χρήστες ότι ως media player *δεν υποστηρίζει τους σκληρούς δίσκους 2,5" οι οποίοι τροφοδοτούνται από τη θύρα usb του δέκτη. Προφανώς το τροφοδοτικό του δεν παρέχει το απαιτούμενο ρεύμα για την λειτουργία τους...*



αυτό που το βρήκες?...με ενδιαφέρει και εμένα αυτός ο δέκτης και αυτό που εγώ τουλάχιστον 
διάβασα, είναι οτι αν κάνεις εγγραφή σε στικάκι αυτό θα πρέπει να είναι αρκετά γρήγορο για να 
μην σου διακόψει την εγγραφή, ενώ στα μοντέλα των σκληρών δίσκων που δοκιμάστηκε, δεν 
υπήρχε κάποιο πρόβλημα, πιο συγκεκριμένα:


8gb Kingston DT101 με αρκετά disconnect
8gb Trancend JetFlash με disconnect


σκληροί δίσκοι εξωτερικοί 2,5'' 

(Hitachi 250GB 5400rpm USB 2.0
Seagate Hybrid 500GB 7200rpm USB 3.0
Seagate 5400rpm 500GB USB 2.0)

http://www.avclub.gr/forum/showthrea...post1056571277


σε αντίθεση με τα παραπάνω, στο manual του δέκτη αναφέρει οτι όντως δεν μπορούν
να δουλέψουν σκληροί δίσκοι απο τη τροφοδοσία της USB.

"4. External hard disk drives should be autonomously powered, since the builtinUSB port 
is unable to provide sufficient power."

http://www.ferguson-digital.eu/en/do...tartdown/1522/

σαφής απάντηση θεωρώ δεν υπάρχει..όποιος του αρέσει ο δέκτης αγοράζει
και δοκιμάζει σωστά?  :Huh:

----------


## giwrgosss

> 1) Το ότι θα προτιμήσεις να αγοράσεις έναν SD από έναν HD δεν σημαίνει ότι ο πρώτος είναι μια φτηνή κινεζιά και ο δεύτερος εξαιρετικής ποιότητας. Μην λέτε ότι θέλετε. Στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων οι ίδιες εταιρίες κατασκευάζουν και τα δύο είδη δεκτών.



έχουμε αναφερθεί πιο πάνω στο νήμα γ αυτο το θέμα εκτενέστερα πιθανών και να το εξαντλήσαμε αλλά δεν το διάβασες απ την αρχή . 





> 2) Αν έβλεπες το link που παρέθεσε ο φίλος πιο πάνω θα έβλεπες ότι τα κανάλια είναι υποχρεωμένα να συνεχίσουν να εκπέμπουν ΚΑΙ σε SD ακόμα και αν ξεκινήσουν να εκπέμπουν σε HD.



φυσικά και είδα το λινκ ... αμα σου πω οτι δεν μου λέει τίποτα ?? κάτι πιο χειροπιαστό ? αερολογία μιας ιδιωτικής εταιρίας που παίρνει χρήμα απ τα κανάλια ( πιθανών και μίζα απο χοντρεμπόρους αποκωδικοποιητών ) ... όπως αναφέρθηκε πάλι και πιο πάνω και απάντηση δεν πήραμε ... που αναφέρεται στην εφημερίδα της κυβερνήσεως ??? ... η .. απόφαση δικαστηρίου ... ????

υσ : ωραίος ο Ferguson Ariva που είπες πιο πάνω  :Smile:  πήρα έναν και λίγο που τν είδα εχει εντελώς διαφορετικό μενού απ όλους !! ( μπας και είναι λινουξοειδες ??  :Biggrin: )

----------

